# bg gfx für nav tabelle



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

hi

ich möchte mein nav menü mit nem hintergrund bild versehen und sowas macht man ja mit tabellen und so aber ich blick das nicht und selfhtml is mir auch keine große hilfe gewesen 

www.team-rr.de
also wie hier stell ich mir das vor :>

danke für hilfe und gruß 

~voodoo

p.s.: ich habe  benutzt


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Oktober 2002)

<table background="pic.jpg"> ?!


----------



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

sind ja einzelne teile die das ganze ergeben ....

http://www.8ung.at/voodoo/tablebg.htm 

soweit bin ich und da schaut net gut aus gugt euch mal quelltext an


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Oktober 2002)

wenn der text in der mitte sein soll musst du ihn halt noch ein bisschen verschieben
ansonsten hilfst du dir ungemein wenn du einfach sagen würdest,was du wissen willst


----------



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

1. der schwarze streifen geht mir aufn s*ck#
2. die schrift soll net inner midde genau sein aber net ganz links am rand dran sondern n bisl weg davon

ansonsten hat sich das mit dem bild geklärt :>


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. Oktober 2002)

ich würd das über ein stylesheet lösen. da kannst du den nav-tabellen ein "padding-left" geben und rückst damit sämtliche inhalte der tabellen um XX px nach links.
alternativkannst du links ne spalte vorschalten und da nen unsichtbaren gif-spacer reinbauen


----------



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

wenn ich wüsste was du meinste würde ich auch so schlau sein und selber wissen wie ich meine problem löse  soll heißen: ich hab keine ahnung was du meinst


----------



## Ford Prefect (14. Oktober 2002)

1. welchen schwarzen Streifen meinst du??

2. theoretisch  könntest du den entsprechenden Text z.B. auch in ein "<p id="navitext">"-tag einfügen. Dann in CSS: (im diesem Fall) #navitext {margin-left: 5px (variiert); } eintragen. =>


```
<head>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
#navitext {margin-left: 5px; }
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
[...]
<tr>
<td background="http://www.8ung.at/voodoo/gfx/5x200back.jpg"><p id="navitext">bla</p></td>
</tr>
[...]
</body>
</html>
```
ich hoffe, dass ist soweit richtig, bei mir isses auch schon etwas her  ^^

PS: warum nennst du deine seite: untitled document?? und warum legst du extra noch fest, dass der bg weiß ist und der text schwarz, was die standardwerte sind...? na egal...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. Oktober 2002)

am einfachsten ist es, wenn du vor jede textzeile ein unsichtbares(transparentes) bild setzt. über die breite des bildes steuerst du den texteinzug.
z.b.:

<td background="http://www.8ung.at/voodoo/gfx/5x200back.jpg"><img src="http://www.8ung.at/voodoo/gfx/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1"> bla</td>


----------



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ford Prefect _
> *PS: warum nennst du deine seite: untitled document?? und warum legst du extra noch fest, dass der bg weiß ist und der text schwarz, was die standardwerte sind...? na egal... *



weils standart werte sind


----------



## Ford Prefect (14. Oktober 2002)

aha ^^

hätte jetzt eher die anwort: "weils mit nem WYSIWYG-editor gemacht wurde", erwartet


----------



## _voodoo (14. Oktober 2002)

*...*



> _Original geschrieben von Ford Prefect _
> *aha ^^
> 
> hätte jetzt eher die anwort: "weils mit nem WYSIWYG-editor gemacht wurde", erwartet  *



warum soll ich mir mehr arbeit als nötig machn  bin ein bequemer mensch

~voodoo


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. Oktober 2002)

hat's nu geklappt?


----------



## _voodoo (15. Oktober 2002)

*...*

http://mitglied.lycos.de/wudu2002/home2.htm <---gugst du da 

~voodoo


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. Oktober 2002)

schöööööööööön


----------

